# to seperate or no?



## DeWolfe (Aug 2, 2003)

hello!!
I have three RB's in a 50 gal tank..a few days ago they laid eggs..and they have started hatching. (never expected them to hatch)I am not set up for them to breed!!!! I am soooo unprepared and now I have some in a bucket which i took out this morning, (I panacked)we have to go away for two days.I am not sure if i should put them back or what. Wont the filter eat them? I have a fuval ? What about a big alge eater, will he eat them?what about the Piranas...I have figured out I have two males and one female. Since yesterday they are all swimming together again(which they were not since the eggs came) I have 8 frys in this bucket, and I can see more with just their tails swimmin around in the tank. the egs really got spread around as the one male was very protective of his nest and disrupted the whole tank!!Thanks Cheryl


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

(never expected them to hatch)I am not set up for them to breed!!!! I am soooo unprepared

does this mean you would like to try and raise your fry at a later time, or do you just want to no how to dispose of the fry/eggs..........

if you do not wish to raise fry you can turn down your heat to 77 deg.

if you would like to raise the fry i would suggest getting a 10gal tank with a sponge filter, you will need a small air pump and a 100watt heater purchase some small snails to throw in the holding tank and a large handfull of gravel from the breeding tank which can be spread across the bottom of the tank. there is a great deal of time that will be involved with raising the fry. water changes and lots feeding threw out the days. frequent small trips could not work out with having successful batches......

the fry will not live in a bucket they need air circulation and a heater. you can put them back in the breeding tank the fry could stay alive for some time in the breeding tank but will very quickly thin out but you have not a choice. you will get more batches to come, possible a weekly batch for some time.

if you have a digital camera can you please take pictures of your tank set-up..........

good luck


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

there's always next time.









3 rbp in a 50g, and you got a breeding pair?, that's pretty damn lucky.

you will find out all you need to know in this forum.









congrads!


----------



## DeWolfe (Aug 2, 2003)

Thanks all...Unfortunatly we lost them over the weekend, I put them back in the tank....I think the filter got them though







THeir color has gone back to the usual (not so much black)although the one male has gone back to his nest and is being very protective again..so who knows what happened while we weeere gone!!







thanks for the advise and I will keep you posted!! i dont have a dig camera but will work on getting somthing together








Tanks Cheryl


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

DeWolfe welcome to p-fury


----------



## DeWolfe (Aug 2, 2003)

Thanks!!!!!!!! I love it here!!!!!!!
Cheryl


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

they respond to water changes, do them at set intervals and you can manipulate them to spawn.


----------

